# Surf and Turf Chili



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 29, 2013)

That's right over her on the Left coast we put all kinds of things in our Chili that would make a Southerner cringe!!! The other day my wife and I hosted ten of our family members for a chili feed. I made two types of cornbread and my wife made turkey chili. Yes with beans and tomatoes! We had just enough left over for a couple more bowls. I had planned on making lingcod tacos, but didn't have any tortillas, or makings for tortillas! So on to plan B. Since I had the fish on the bbq I thought why not add the fish to the chili. There you have it Surf and Turf Chili!













10535565003_42e9bce727_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 29, 2013


















10557955263_518cb27b12_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 29, 2013






ENJOY!!!!

Cornbread Recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151427/two-batches-of-cast-iron-corn-bread

Fish Prep recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142491/lingcod-tacos


----------



## disco (Oct 29, 2013)

You have to love an innovator!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 29, 2013)

As strange as the combination sounds, it was actually really tasty! Next time I have left over chili and want to make fish tacos I think that I will pour the chili over the fish in place of the salsa. Oh the wheels are spinning now!


----------



## big roy (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow sounds great it very nice to see how much fun you gave with all of this . Keep having fun


----------



## driedstick (Oct 29, 2013)

DS I can see the smoke coming from the wheels turning all the way up here in Idaho, very nice good job.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 29, 2013)

Big Roy said:


> Wow sounds great it very nice to see how much fun you gave with all of this . Keep having fun


Thanks Big Roy! We don't like wasting food, but we also hate boring leftovers!!


driedstick said:


> DS I can see the smoke coming from the wheels turning all the way up here in Idaho, very nice good job.


Thank DS! I wonder if I could stuff the surf and turf chili into sausage casings???


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 29, 2013)

That's so fabulous!!!! Sorry we're not on the same coast, as that must have been delicious!! Cheers and well done!!! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 29, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> That's so fabulous!!!! Sorry we're not on the same coast, as that must have been delicious!! Cheers and well done!!! - Leah



Thanks Leah, it was tasty! There was just enough left over lingcod to make into fish tacos tonight!


----------

